

Vancouver has more entrepreneurs per capita than any cities in North America - annimavn
http://www.thenetworkhub.ca/vancouver/2011/03/21/vancouver-entrepreneur-meetup-expect/

======
pedalpete
I live in Whistler, BC and I'm Canadian, so please don't take this as being
super negative towards Vancouver, but this seems like the other 72% of
statistics which are made up on the spot.

How can Vancouver have more entrepreneurs per capita than Palo Alto? Menlo
Park or most other Silicon Valley cities?

I'm curious also as to what they are qualifying as an 'entrepreneur'.

But really, isn't the most important statistic which city has the most
successful entrepreneurs? and why?

